# The Story Behind The Roswell UFO Incident



## sam5971 (Apr 7, 2020)

For a long time, people thought that in july 1947 a spaceship visited the earth. It is known as the Roswell Incident. People believed that the government covered up the truth about it. The truth was hidden for more than 30 years.


----------



## Gdjjr (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't believe Aliens (from outer space came here and haven't returned if they did), but, neither do I believe anything "official" by the US gov't due to the hard evidence that it lies all the time. 
So there is that.


----------



## Dekster (Apr 7, 2020)

Aliens are real


----------



## Robert Urbanek (Apr 7, 2020)

Interest in the Roswell story increased with the 1997 release of film purporting to show the autopsy of an alien recovered in the UFO crash. The Roswell incident and the alleged autopsy became the grist for several TV shows and movies, and innumerable conspiracy theories.   

I don't believe that an actual flying saucer crashed in New Mexico. However, I do believe that the Roswell story persists in the public imagination because it represents an effort by the collective unconscious (spirit world) to convey an important message to the collective conscious in our material world. As in any mythology, the truth will be found in pursuing the metaphor, not the literal facts. A flying saucer is a medium for conveying a message from space (the heavens) to earth (the material world). The "alien" is a spirit or soul who, near Roswell, crashed and died. The purpose of an "alien autopsy" is to determine the cause of death. What, then, could kill a soul?

The commonly held belief is that the soul is separate from the material world, yet is somehow connected to the body. Some cultures believe that the soul leaves the body during dreams. Most religions hold that the soul leaves the body at the time of death and enters a spiritual realm (some kind of heaven, hell or purgatory), and, as some believe, is reincarnated in another body.

If the soul occupies or is somehow connected to the body, can it truly be non-material? Is it perhaps just as likely that the soul is a form of matter and/or energy that exists beyond our current comprehension? Maybe the soul exists in another dimension. In any case, a material soul is vulnerable to material destruction.

Ordinarily, death does not a pose a threat to the existence of the soul. Even when death is swift and violent, as in a conventional explosion, destruction may occur at a molecular level, but a soul that existed at the atomic or subatomic level might remain intact. But what if death was so fast and furious that it destroyed all patterns of energy and matter? Under what circumstances would such a death occur? We need only look back at Roswell and heed the real estate maxim: What is important is "location, location, location." Roswell is in New Mexico, home of the first atomic bomb test. Here then is a kind of deadly force that could destroy souls.

At Hiroshima, where the atomic bomb was first used against the Japanese, the temperature at the site of the explosion reached approximately 5,400 F. People within a half mile of the fireball were turned into "bundles of smoking char in a fraction of a second," noted Richard Rhodes in the book _The Making of the Atomic Bomb_. Such black bundles numbered in the thousands: the shadows of destroyed souls. In the explosion of a much more powerful H-bomb, the fireball can expand to three miles in diameter, claiming the souls of tens of thousands.

That the creation of a sun on earth could destroy souls is consistent with mythology. The sun god is often represented by a falcon or other raptor, symbolizing the soaring spirit. The earth goddess is usually depicted with a snake, representing the powers of the flesh and the generation of life. The god and goddess thus represent the duality of soul and body. The angry goddess would destroy the body; the angry god would destroy the soul.

The scientists who created the nuclear bomb were not unaware of the spiritual or mythic dimensions of their actions. Moments after the explosion in the New Mexico desert, Robert Oppenheimer, the director of the Manhattan Project, recalled a line from the Hindu scripture, the Bhagavad Gita: "Now, I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds." In communications with each other, physicists considering the ethics of the bomb cited the Old Testament, the teachings of Buddha and various works of literature, such as Mary Shelley's _Frankenstein_ and Shakespeare's _The Tempest_.

Yet, for all their soul-searching, apparently none of the physicists in the Manhattan Project ever considered the possibility that a nuclear inferno would destroy both body and soul.

The decision to drop the atomic bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki ultimately rested with the Commander in Chief, President Harry Truman, who apparently spent little time contemplating the unique destructive power of the atomic bomb. Hitler killed millions of people, but at least the essence of those people, their souls, lived on in the afterlife or through reincarnation. Truman was the first person in history to rob people of both body and soul, and thus he was more destructive than Hitler. Unless, of course, you believe killing souls is a good idea.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 30, 2020)

Robert Urbanek said:


> Interest in the Roswell story increased with the 1997 release of film purporting to show the autopsy of an alien recovered in the UFO crash. The Roswell incident and the alleged autopsy became the grist for several TV shows and movies, and innumerable conspiracy theories.
> 
> I don't believe that an actual flying saucer crashed in New Mexico. However, I do believe that the Roswell story persists in the public imagination because it represents an effort by the collective unconscious (spirit world) to convey an important message to the collective conscious in our material world. As in any mythology, the truth will be found in pursuing the metaphor, not the literal facts. A flying saucer is a medium for conveying a message from space (the heavens) to earth (the material world). The "alien" is a spirit or soul who, near Roswell, crashed and died. The purpose of an "alien autopsy" is to determine the cause of death. What, then, could kill a soul?
> 
> ...


Nice post, thanks.  I've seen the "Alien Autopsy" film you mentioned.  I saw it, of all places, at a military base on the outskirts of Phoenix, Arizona.  The film looked REALLY fake.  It was very disappointing, to say the least.  There was a short question and answer activity after the film.  I believe there really WAS some kind of alien aircraft crash in Roswell.  I've read many accounts of very credible witnesses to dismiss it as a hoax, or just some kind of governmental experiment gone wrong.  And because of the literally billions and billions of stars (to be uttered in a Carl Sagan like voice) and planets in our universe, I believe there HAS to be some kind of other intelligent life out there.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 30, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


>


I just watched it again.  Hilarious!  And thanks for the post.


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 1, 2020)

You're welcome. Was trying to find the real old cartoon vid of "alien autopsy"


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 13, 2020)

Dekster said:


> Aliens are real


Indeed,people who say otherwise,have obviously done no research into Roswell.the ones that come on here who don’t believe in them and say they know about Roswell,are lying trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 13, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Robert Urbanek said:
> 
> 
> > Interest in the Roswell story increased with the 1997 release of film purporting to show the autopsy of an alien recovered in the UFO crash. The Roswell incident and the alleged autopsy became the grist for several TV shows and movies, and innumerable conspiracy theories.
> ...


Yeah that alien autopsy film is indeed fake. Cyril wheat who exposed the lies of the Warren commission that jfk was shot from the front,he said the film was total fake..

Very interesting indeed that you saw it at a military base,who would have thunk.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction (Apr 20, 2022)

Robert Urbanek said:


> Interest in the Roswell story increased with the 1997 release of film purporting to show the autopsy of an alien recovered in the UFO crash. The Roswell incident and the alleged autopsy became the grist for several TV shows and movies, and innumerable conspiracy theories.
> 
> I don't believe that an actual flying saucer crashed in New Mexico. However, I do believe that the Roswell story persists in the public imagination because it represents an effort by the collective unconscious (spirit world) to convey an important message to the collective conscious in our material world. As in any mythology, the truth will be found in pursuing the metaphor, not the literal facts. A flying saucer is a medium for conveying a message from space (the heavens) to earth (the material world). The "alien" is a spirit or soul who, near Roswell, crashed and died. The purpose of an "alien autopsy" is to determine the cause of death. What, then, could kill a soul?
> 
> ...


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

